# Wifi Support?



## cavibird (Sep 13, 2009)

I am a 2yr Linux user(Fulltime No Windows or OSX) looking to try BSD, and FreeBSD just seems to stand out as the "Right" choice.

However, before taking the leap, uploading all my files to dropbox and installing FreeBSD on my system I just wanted to be sure of two things.

1.) my only internet connection is via Wifi (Comes with my rent every month) My wifi adaptor is a Belkin G Usb adaptor (Cheap Walmart Deal) Which I believe has the Zydas 1211B, or Realtek 8187B chipset, R these supourted in FreeBSD? 

2.) Dropbox in FreeBSD? Available? Or could be set up by a BSD Novice?

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 13, 2009)

The ZyDAS chipset is supported, but the Realtek chipset isn't listed in the man pages.
Dropbox does not support FreeBSD at the moment.

It might be possible to use other methods of backup (NFS, Clonezilla, rsync, etc).


----------



## aragon (Sep 13, 2009)

1. Probably supported by rum(4) or zyd(4).
2. Not officially supported, but possibly able to make it work with FreeBSD's linux(4) emulation.


----------



## tingo (Sep 18, 2009)

Advice: do things in the right order. With FreeBSD (as with most other OpenSource OSes today) you can "try before you buy". Simply boot up an install image, read the boot messages and find out which parts of your machine that are supported, and which are not. Then you can ask questions about the unsupported ones.


----------

